# Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home Open Day



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I went along with the Staffordshire rescue Scotland team to Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home Open day. I was a great day, even though their gazebo nearly flew away over a 6 foot fence... we all had to grab it. We eventually abandoned that idea and just had tables out instead.

I took pictures of many different dogs, it was great seeing and taking photos of so many breeds. 


Yum Ice cream by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Staffies by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Cheeky FCR by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Esme paw by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Handsome boy by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Terrier by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Rescue dog by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Esme sit by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Staffy pup by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Cheeky hound by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Boston Terrier by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

You can see the rest of the images on my flickr page, i've still got more to edit and upload. 
Foxy Robyn's photosets on Flickr


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures,lovely dogs.

I love the look of the one you have called 'rescue dog'.:001_tt1:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Lovely pictures,lovely dogs.
> 
> I love the look of the one you have called 'rescue dog'.:001_tt1:


Awww he was lovely, he was an X Edinbrugh dog and cat home dog... I got lots of cuddles from him.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Some more


English bull terrier: Mali by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Staffy boy: Gunner by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Curley by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


X breed by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Danny by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Collie by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Flat coat retriever by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

nice pictures, it was a good day apart from the wind! the english bull was lovely as was the staffy pup! shame you didnt get any of my lot! :wink: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Lots of adorable dogs there, great photo shots!


----------

